#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-18
<ujjain> hola.
 * mama21mama 0/
<guignant> buenassssssssss
<guignant> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guignant> hay alguien
<guignant> ?????????
<usuario> QUE VIVA ESPAÑA
<ruben_l1nux> saludos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-19
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> beta para subir imagenes http://cut07.tk/image = http://mamalibre.no-ip.org:8080/
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> prueba mi servicio (beta) http://mamalibre.no-ip.org:8080/ o http://cuto7.tk/image
<Infernet> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<Infernet> desde ciudad ricotera y ferneter
<Infernet> a
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-20
 * mama21mama :. feliz día a los amigos ciberneticos. 
<kakaroto_> hola
<kakaroto_> buenos dias
<kakaroto_> quien podra ayudarme??
<kakaroto_> necesito saber como puedo actualizar un programa??
<kakaroto_> nadie???
<chory> che dragon ball q queres actualizar ?
<chory> buen día
<chory> desde la consola ejecuta este comando
<chory> sudo apt-get update
<chory> y despues este otro
<chory> sudo apt-get install <NOMBRE_DEL_PROGRAMA>
<chory> o si queres actualizar todo
<chory> sudo apt-get upgrade
<brian> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-21
<ruben_l1nux> buenas
<ruben_l1nux> ciao, voy durmir
<guest55631-> hola, tengo un problema de frecuencia del monitor cuando instalo el software privativo
<ruben_l1nux> hola a todo el mundo
<anarcoholico> hola ruben!
<ruben_l1nux> que tal? que temas se tratan hoy?
<ruben_l1nux> que estamos?
<brian> hola
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<Guest30799> hola ruben
<Guest30799> soy yo otra vez
<Guest30799> xD
<Guest30799> como estas?
<ruben_l1nux> bien, como va lo tuyo
<Guest30799> probando mas cosas
<Guest30799> ahora me doy cuenta que cuando veo los videos de youtube
<ruben_l1nux> cuentame, esto esta muy aburrido
<Guest30799> la cosa va muy lento
<Guest30799> comparado con windows
<Guest30799> mi placa de video no es compatible con ubuntu :(
<ruben_l1nux> ya lo comprobaste?
<Guest30799> y te cuento que cunado veo los videos
<Guest30799> va pesimo
<Guest30799> se pone lento la cosa
<Guest30799> muy lento
<ruben_l1nux> :-((
<ruben_l1nux> en esos casos no se puede hacer nada
<Guest30799> :S
<Guest30799> si al final nunca pude poner la frecuencia mas alta
<Guest30799> porque no da la opcion
<Guest30799> nunca reconoce mi monitor
<Guest30799> y al instalar el driver de la placa de video tampoco soluciona el problema
<Guest30799> ver videos en HD hace que moverse en la pagina sea muy lento
<ruben_l1nux> y que tienes pensado?
<Guest30799> tener la frecuencia baja hace doler la cabeza?
<Guest30799> de momento divertirme probando ubuntu
<Guest30799> no queda otra xD
<ruben_l1nux> pero asi terminaras con dolor de cabeza
<Guest30799> estuve probando los clientes de chat para msn
<Guest30799> jajaja si
<Guest30799> es un poco cansador intentarlo y que no funcione
<ruben_l1nux> yo no uso msn
<Guest30799> pero ya jodi windows jajaja
<Guest30799> asi que mas cansador sera instalar de 0 windows..
<Guest30799> que usas?
<ruben_l1nux> de perdidos al rio, asi puedes terminar de migrar
<ruben_l1nux> nada. no tengo msg, uso gmail
<Guest30799> ahm, me interesa
<ruben_l1nux> y la verdad lo de chatear empeze ahora
<Guest30799> lo que mas hago es comunicarme a traves del chat
<Guest30799> navegador+chat= todo lo que uso :P
<ruben_l1nux> como la mayoria
<Guest30799> lo que veo un poco dificultoso de los clientes de chat para ubuntu
<ruben_l1nux> no pienses que yo uso mucho mas
 * mama21mama 0/
<Guest30799> es para compartir archivos
<ruben_l1nux> tengo algunos programillas pero nada interesante
<Guest30799> quedan muy basicos comparados con windows live
<Guest30799> ahm
<Guest30799> si
<Guest30799> me gusta mucho el centro de software
<Guest30799> :D
<ruben_l1nux> no reiniciar despues de instlar?
<Guest30799> jajaja disculpa :P
<ruben_l1nux> no descargar key
<Guest30799> tengo que reiniciar ahora mismo xD
<Guest30799> me pide reiniciar
<Guest30799> porque instale las actualizaciones
<Guest30799> El equipo necesita reiniciarse para finalizar la actualización. Guarde su trabajo antes de continuar.
<ruben_l1nux> es un caso puntual
<Guest30799> claro
<Guest30799> me esperas?
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<Guest30799> ahora mismo vengo :P porque no tarda nada en reiniciar jaja
<Guest30799> eso me gusta tambien
<Guest30799> xD
<Guest30799> me di cuenta tarda 5 segundos y se apaga
<Guest30799> xD
<Guest30799> ya vengo ruben
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<ruben_l1nux> auqi estoy
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> Ruben
<brian-99> soy guest :P
<brian-99> ya reinicie
<brian-99> :P
<ruben_l1nux> que rapido
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> si lo fue
<brian-99> rapido :D
<ruben_l1nux> estoy empezando con skype
<brian-99> ahm, esta bueno
<ruben_l1nux> tengo al cuenta, ahora solo falta la gente
<brian-99> lastima que lo compro windows xD
<brian-99> uu
<ruben_l1nux> soy probarlo y ya vere que hago
<brian-99> no tengo cuenta aun
<brian-99> lo que me gusta es que se unio a facebook
<ruben_l1nux> si lo compro pero de momento tiene soporte
<brian-99> y ahora se puede hacer videollamada desde el navegador
<ruben_l1nux> pues si
<brian-99> probaste la videollamada de facebook?
<brian-99> eso te libra un poco del msn
<ruben_l1nux> cada vez dependemos mas del navegador
<ruben_l1nux> el dia que se joda......
<brian-99> jajajaja
<brian-99> esta bueno xD
<brian-99> yo veo todo en youtube
<ruben_l1nux> no tengo facebook
<brian-99> uu
<ruben_l1nux> lo tube, pero problemas con mi ex
<brian-99> jajaj suele pasar.. :P
<brian-99> pero para divertirse ... :P
<ruben_l1nux> asi que cancele la cuenta, pero estoy pensando
<brian-99> bueno te animo a reabrirlo xD
<brian-99> al menos te divertirias
<brian-99> eso si, eliminar a todos los contactos conocidos de tu ex
<ruben_l1nux> que la abrire un  dia de estos
<brian-99> si esta bueno para socializar
<ruben_l1nux> eso es lo dificil y lo problamatico
<ruben_l1nux> amigos, familiares,
<brian-99> pero podes ponerlo privado
<ruben_l1nux> si
<brian-99> en mi caso lo tengo privado, para que nisiquiera puedan encontrarme
<ruben_l1nux> pero compartimos amistades
<brian-99> asi elijo a quien tener
<ruben_l1nux> y a traves de ellas....
<brian-99> y pero usalo para tus amigos mas allegados
<brian-99> con ellos no tendras problemas :P
<ruben_l1nux> eso pienso
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> jajaj :D
<ruben_l1nux> pero creo que aun es pronto
<brian-99> y te gusta skype?
<ruben_l1nux> esta esperando para darme mas por culo
<ruben_l1nux> pues esta bien,
<ruben_l1nux> estoy buscando amigos
<brian-99> pero que mal :S
<ruben_l1nux> pero no me acuerdo de los apellidos, nombres,
<brian-99> mmm
<brian-99> y porque no usas msn?
<brian-99> :P
<ruben_l1nux> ya sabes, entreteniendome
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> recien vengo de patinar :P
<sambalespetri> hola gente. en ubuntu 10.04 no pude conectar el modem 3g de movistar huawei e173. alguien sabe si este problema es corregido en natty?
<ruben_l1nux> brian-99, de donde eres? yo de españa, vivo en galicia
<brian-99> :D soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina
<brian-99> cerca jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> estube hace años
<ruben_l1nux> recuerdo una calle de fiesta
<ruben_l1nux> tejeras
<brian-99> jajaja tejeraS?
<brian-99> en que barrio?
<ruben_l1nux> pues no lo se
<brian-99> aaah
<ruben_l1nux> cerca de un cementerio
<brian-99> jajaja tal vez el de la recoleta
<ruben_l1nux> estaba cerca de los bares
<ruben_l1nux> recuerdo un pub que se llamaba HJB
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-22
<ruben_l1nux> y una dicoteca sharaha
<brian-99> jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> pero esto fue en 2003
<brian-99> ahmmm
<ruben_l1nux> 2004
<brian-99> no los conozco
<brian-99> en esa epoca no iba a bailar
<ruben_l1nux> jajajaja
<brian-99> era mas peque
<brian-99> jajajaja
<ruben_l1nux> cuantos?
<brian-99> 20 ahora
<ruben_l1nux> yo 32
<brian-99> en 2004 era menor de edad jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> yo a los 20 empeze a trabajar
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> a los 16 trabajé
<ruben_l1nux> y ahora de vacas, por eso le dedico tanto tiempo al chat
<brian-99> de que trabajas?
<ruben_l1nux> que joven
<brian-99> jajaja si, me aventure a un mcdonalds xD
<brian-99> jajajaj
<ruben_l1nux> soy funcionario
<unimix> sambalespetri: fijate si el primer thread que aparece te sirve de ayuda http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=82112531
<brian-99> ahm
<ruben_l1nux> a que te dedicas
<ruben_l1nux> ??
<brian-99> aun soy estudiante
<brian-99> a estudiar, a patinar en rollers y acuarismo
<brian-99> tambien me divierto en la pc jajaja
<brian-99> y con amigos
<ruben_l1nux> yo me dedico al pc, futbol, surfing
<brian-99> jajaja :D
<ruben_l1nux> ahora cambie el futbol por el running
<ruben_l1nux> salgo por las mañanas a correr solo
<brian-99> carreras de velocidad?
<ruben_l1nux> asi me despejo
<brian-99> ahm si que genial
<brian-99> muy bueno aunque prefiero caminar jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> no son carreras que organizan en el barrio, de 8 o 10 km
<brian-99> es muy fuerte para el corazon y las rodillas
<brian-99> a las 2 cuadras caigo muerto jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> si, pero lo hago mas por diversion
<brian-99> ahm muy largas jajaj
<brian-99> claro
<brian-99> como un ejercicio fisico es genial
<ruben_l1nux> yo de pequeño hacia skate
<brian-99> tabla de skate?
<ruben_l1nux> un roller tiene que estar en forma
<ruben_l1nux> y agil
<ruben_l1nux> sino pocos trucos puedes hacer
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> si jajaja
<brian-99> aunque yo no hago trucos
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> a mi me interesa simplemente andar en la calle
<ruben_l1nux> si, una santa cruz que amablemente me robaron unos $%&
<brian-99> JAJAJA
<brian-99> cosas que pasan :(
<brian-99> jajajaja
<brian-99> debiste partirsela por la cabeza xD
<brian-99> antes de darsela jaajaja
<ruben_l1nux> en aquella epoca era de las mejores, me la trajo mi padre
<ruben_l1nux> de un viaje
<ruben_l1nux> eran mayores que yo
<ruben_l1nux> :-((
<brian-99> si entiendo jaja
<brian-99> y uno hoyen dia no se puede arriesgar por una tabla
<brian-99> jajja
<brian-99> tal vez por no entregarla te podian matar
<ruben_l1nux> sinverguenzas hay en todas partes
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> a nosotros nos costo comprarla!
<brian-99> no nos regalaron
<brian-99> y te gusto buenos aires? :D
<ruben_l1nux> si, lo pase muy bien
<ruben_l1nux> estube 3 dias, asi que no vi mucho
<brian-99> que es lo que mas te gusto?
<brian-99> JAJAJA tan poco?? u.u
<ruben_l1nux> pero me gusto la zona de la avenida grande
<brian-99> debiste quedarte 1 mes!
<brian-99> 9 de julio ?
<brian-99> jajaja :D
<ruben_l1nux> estube en la iglesia maradoniana
<ruben_l1nux> y por toda la calle de ropa de cuero
<brian-99> esa no la conozco, sabes no conozco muchos sitios de microcentro
<ruben_l1nux> ahhh y en el caminito
<brian-99> claro eso es en el centro capital
<brian-99> es divertido jajaja
<ruben_l1nux> en la casa rosada
<brian-99> :D
<ruben_l1nux> y la plazoleta que esta enfrente
<brian-99> si es bonita
<ruben_l1nux> creo que la de las madres del 2 de mayo o algo asi
<ruben_l1nux> so recuerdo
<brian-99> jajajaja
<brian-99> abuelas de plaza de mayo?
<brian-99> xD
<ruben_l1nux> sabia que de mayo era
<ruben_l1nux> jajajaja
<brian-99> JAJAJA
<brian-99> no te confies en mis conocimientos sobre esa zona jajaja
<brian-99> realmente no ando por ahi
<brian-99> me queda lejos
<brian-99> voy para capital a estudiar
<brian-99> ando en subterraneo
<brian-99> anduviste?
<ruben_l1nux> no, teniamos coche
<ruben_l1nux> de alquiler
<brian-99> ahm jajaja te perdiste algo muy bonito
<brian-99> me encanta andar en subte/tren
<ruben_l1nux> probe el metro de madrid, londres, lisboa y no se que mas pero no ese
<brian-99> jajaja
<brian-99> el de madrid me lo mostro un madrileño por foto
<brian-99> es muy estetico
<brian-99> pero el que uso en buenos aires
<brian-99> hay 1 en particular
<brian-99> muy clasico de la linea A, el mas antiguo de sudamerica
<brian-99> uno de los primeros de todo el mundo
<brian-99> eso lo hace realmente muy hermoso
<brian-99> creo que es del año 1913
<brian-99> es de madera jajaj :D
<ruben_l1nux> es una reliquia
<ruben_l1nux>  en la isla de Soller en la Baleares hay un tren que viaja por la costa
<ruben_l1nux> que es famoso por ser muy antiguo, viaje en el de peque
<brian-99> realmente lo es jajaja ojala un dia vengas de nuevo y te recomiendo que lo veas
<ruben_l1nux> asi que no te puedo dar mas datos
<brian-99> jajajaj :D
<brian-99> que hermoso
<brian-99> se ve el rio?
<ruben_l1nux> me gustaria, pero el trabajo, el dinero, etc
<brian-99> y quien sabe en el futuro
<ruben_l1nux> ojala
<ruben_l1nux> me gusta viajar
<ruben_l1nux> y conocer sitios
<ruben_l1nux> pero ultimamente no salgo nada
<ruben_l1nux> ultimamente me refiero desde que me case
<ruben_l1nux> jajajaja
<brian-99> JAJAJA
<ruben_l1nux> menos mal que ya me separe
<brian-99> con quien te fuiste a casar ?:P
<brian-99> :P
<ruben_l1nux> con una bruja
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> JAJAJAJA
<brian-99> y bueno son cosas que pasan jajajaja
<brian-99> lo importante es haber disfrutado el momento (bueno)
<ruben_l1nux> pues si, pero esos fueron pocos
<ruben_l1nux> en cuante tenga algo de dinero, quiero ir a Holanda
<brian-99> jajajaj hombre si que estuviste con una bruja JAJAJA
<brian-99> Holanda que lindo
<ruben_l1nux> pues eso pienso, lo he visto en la tele, fotos en internet, he paseado con google-street, etc...
<ruben_l1nux> y ahora quiero ir de viaje una semanita
<ruben_l1nux> pero aun no tengo el dienro
<brian-99> jajaja si, siempre es lindo conocer otro sitio nuevo
<ruben_l1nux> el street view de google va bien para cuando no tienes dinero
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<brian-99> jajaja si lo use en españa
<brian-99> hace cuanto usas linux?
<brian-99> voy a ver si alguien me ayuda en el otro area
<ruben_l1nux> pues la primera distro fue Red Hat 7.2
<ruben_l1nux> hace ya un par de años
<Infernet> hola
<Triviox> buenas Infernet
<Infernet> Triviox: como va
<Triviox> acá, con frio.. actualizando el os
<Triviox> contento xq salió el kernel 3.0 :D
<Infernet> hace no? esta terrible
<Infernet> bien ahi, como lo ves?
<Infernet> va bien?
<Triviox> perdona que demore Infernet
<Triviox> no estaba en la sala..
<Infernet> Triviox: todo bien :P
 * Triviox probando Google+
<Triviox> :P
<Infernet> Triviox: q tal esta?
<Triviox> me gusto, querés una invitacion¿ pasame un correo..
 * Triviox << le dieron el últimatum.. jaja mi novia, me tengo que acostar ¬¬
<Triviox> si me pasas un correo te mando una invitacion Infernet
<Infernet> Triviox: :O
<Infernet> jajajaja
<Infernet> te tienen cagando :P
<Infernet> Triviox: dale, gracias: kruzob@gmail.com
<Triviox> se, pero bueno.. bastante que soporte mis delirios de softlibre
<Infernet> Triviox: tal cual, eso contra una mujer es un logro
<Triviox> listo, invitado!
<Triviox> nos vmos
<Triviox> me jui!
<Infernet> Triviox: gracias! nos vemos
<brian-99> hola
<Infernet> brian-99: hola
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> como estas
<Infernet> brian-99: bien vos
<brian-99> todo bien
<brian-99> probando programas :P
<Infernet> :)
<Infernet> como cuales?
<brian-99> veo muy chico la letra de skype
<brian-99> uu no tengo como hacer videollamda en ningun programa :S
<Infernet> podes cambiar la configuracion de las fuentes, fijate q vas a encontrar como en las configuraciones de apariencia
<brian-99> si, ya aumente todas, pero justamente esa de skype y unas de youtube las veo minis xD
<brian-99> sabes algun programa para msn que tenga videollamda?
<brian-99> porque el amsn si lo abro me aparecen 200 contactos para agregar.. gente que elimine.. nose
<Infernet> brian-99: si, te baja toda la configuracion de tu cuenta
<Infernet> passport
<brian-99> si cualquiera.. porque desde hotmail no tengo los contactos esos ya
<Infernet> q version de ubuntu tenes?
<brian-99> osea estan eliminados tambien desde hotmail..
<brian-99> tengo 11.04
<Infernet> el amsn es uno de los mejores, a mi gusto...fijate q igualmente en las preferencias, al igual q el messenger de windows, tenes para agregar o guitar a los contactos q no queres
<brian-99> ahm voy a mirar
<brian-99> si, los otros pidgin y emesene son re basicos! :S
<Infernet> la verdad q si, nunca los probe pero por q no necesite
<Infernet> Account>preferences> (o ctrl+p) Privacy
<brian-99> en skype no se pueden agregar contactos de hotmail?
<Infernet> brian-99: desconozco
<brian-99> ah jajaja
<brian-99> :)
<Infernet> en mi vida use skype
<Infernet> :P
<Infernet> nunca me llamo la atencion
<brian-99> ah jajaj
<brian-99> estoy probando esas cosas xD
<brian-99> me hice cuenta de google
<brian-99> para poder usar el videochat desde el navegador jaja
<brian-99> xD
<Infernet> excelente
<Infernet> :P
<brian-99> si jaja
<brian-99> hace mucho usas ubuntu?
<Infernet> si, hace unos años ya
<Infernet> en realidad, uso varias distros
<Infernet> no soy de quedarme solo con una, pero si tengo q elegirla...esa es slackware
<brian-99> nunca la habia escuchado :P
<brian-99> estudias algo relacionado con informatica?
<Infernet> todavia no
<Infernet> vos?
<brian-99> no, para nada, voy a estudiar algo relacionado con biologia
<brian-99> quimica
<brian-99> alguna cosa de ciencias naturales
<Infernet> q bueno, suena re interesante
<brian-99> si es muy bueno, me gusta mucho
<brian-99> vos que estudias, o ya estudiaste?
<Infernet> estudiaba enfermeria
<Infernet> pero para el año q viene me meto para ingeniero en sistemas
<brian-99> aha buenisimo! se nota que te gusta
<Infernet> sistemas es el futuro...siempre, y si es lo q me gusta
<brian-99> jajaja si, tiene mucha salida laboral
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<chory> oi
<granjero> hola, alguien me dice que significa --display=VISOR                    Visor [display] X que usar en la ayuda de totem?
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :. el mas poronga
<granjero> hay alguien_
<granjero> ?
<ruben_l1nux> hola
<ruben_l1nux> pues no se que significa, pero podemos buscar
<ruben_l1nux> cuando te sale eso???
<ruben_l1nux> y en donde??
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> granjero, aqui
<mama21mama> ruben_l1nux, que tul?
<ruben_l1nux> auqi estamos
<ruben_l1nux> pensando en pasarme a 11.04
<mama21mama> yo esperando el agua de mis mates
<mama21mama> en que windows estas ruben_l1nux ?
<ruben_l1nux> estoy en U 10.04LTS
<mama21mama> ahora esta la 10.04.3
<ruben_l1nux> sip
<mama21mama> yo uso lubuntu 11.04
<ruben_l1nux> tengo la 10.04 en VB, pero no me anda bien, pienso que ira mejor si la instalo
<ruben_l1nux> y asi me libro de la particion win
<granjero> como andan?
<ruben_l1nux> bien
<mama21mama> joya
<granjero> me alegro
<ruben_l1nux> como va tu problema con el script
<mama21mama> vos como andas?
<mama21mama> el granjero ?
<granjero> todo bien
<granjero> peliandome con cron y unos scripts para que mande videos y fotos
<mama21mama> otra ves cron xD
<granjero> jajaja
<granjero> ahora cron lo manejo
<granjero> el tema es que no me los ejecuta
<granjero> me pide el display
<mama21mama> te muestro mi cron
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<mama21mama> $crontab -e
<granjero> en el cual ejecutar totem
<granjero> eso no encuentro
<ruben_l1nux> no entiendo. quieres que cron, te ejecute en un momento dado totem??
<mama21mama> http://pastebin.2.je/l/86
<mama21mama> mi cron
<ruben_l1nux> y cual es el problema?
<granjero> el problema es que me tirar errores
<granjero> ahora los pasteo
<mama21mama> los log creo que mejor los pongo un ramdisk
<mama21mama> por que me llego a tener 8gb
<mama21mama> igual el cron cada tanto los borrara.
<mama21mama> viste mi cron granjero ?
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650135/
<mama21mama> que visor?
<granjero> si lo vi
 * mama21mama escuchando los piojos de fondo
<granjero> no se que visor
<mama21mama> que comando tiras antes de ese mensaje?
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650137/
<granjero> es ese script
<granjero> la idea es que una pantalla que hay en el hall de donde laburo pase imagenes y videos
<ruben_l1nux> quitale el "*" a video y fotos
<granjero> en pantalla completa
<granjero> mismo error ruben_l1nux
<ruben_l1nux> ok
<granjero> la ayuda de totem dice esto  --display=VISOR    Visor [display] X que usar
<granjero> pero no se que poner luego del =
<mama21mama> a mi me anda todo menos eog
<mama21mama> ya que no tengo eog
<mama21mama> funca bien
<mama21mama> la ultima linea no pude por que no tengo ese eog
<granjero> eog es eye of gnome el visor de imagenes de genome
<granjero> el tema es que si lo hago en mi pc anda
<granjero> desde una terminal llamada desde X
<granjero> pero por ssh o con cron no
<ruben_l1nux> granjero, pkill totem se ejecuta justo despues de totem, eso no te mata el proceso
<granjero> lo mata luego de que termina de pasar el video
<granjero> pero el tema es que ni pasa el video
<mama21mama> por que no tiene x
<mama21mama> tal vez.
<mama21mama> no se
<granjero> si tiene X la estoy viendo
<granjero> veo el escritorio
<granjero> y lo puedo usar con visor de escritorios
<granjero> el tema es que no entiendo lo de display= algo
<granjero> y no se como encontrar data en la net
<alfplayer> Hola a todos
<alfplayer> granjero, mama
<alfplayer> cuál es el problema granjero?
<granjero> hola alfplayer
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> te sintetizo
<alfplayer> todo bien
<alfplayer> dale
<granjero> tengo una pc con ubuntu 11.04, tiene conectado una tele LCD de 32"
<alfplayer> solo la TV ?
<granjero> quiero con cron y algunos scripts que en pantalla completa muestre fotos y videos
<granjero> tv y red
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> con eye of gnome ?
<granjero> conectado por ssh le pongo el comando "totem --fullscreen /media/videos/*"
<granjero> claro con eog y totem
<granjero> pero me tira errores
<granjero> de display
<alfplayer> y sin ssh funciona bien, no ?
<granjero> si lo hago desde una terminal llamada desde X anda bien
<ruben_l1nux> lo probe
<granjero> pero por ssh o con cron no anda
<alfplayer> cuál es el error q aparece ?
<ruben_l1nux> cambiando la ruta de los archivos, claro
<alfplayer> seguramente es porque falta exportar la variable DISPLAY
<ruben_l1nux> y a mi no me ejecuta totem, termina directamente
<granjero> totem por ssh ubuntu
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650135/
<granjero> ahi esta pasteado
<granjero> por lo que estiendo hay que agregar --display=algo
<alfplayer> parece simplemente q están mal los argumentos
<granjero> algo=:0.0 no anda
<granjero> la misma linea desde una terminal llamada desde x anda
<alfplayer> probá con DISPLAY=:0 totem ...
<granjero> a ver..
<alfplayer> logueado con el mismo usuario en ssh y en X, no?
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650153/
<alfplayer> mismo usuario ?
<granjero> capo alfplayer
<alfplayer> funcionó ? cómo ?
<granjero> con DISPLAY antes del comando
<granjero> dame un toque
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> me llamaron para algo
<granjero> en 2 min vuelvo
<alfplayer> ok
<granjero> listo
<granjero> ya anda joya
<granjero> ahora voy a modificar cron para que el usuario sea el del X y ponerle DISPLAy antes de la linea
<granjero> muchas gracias alfplayer !
<alfplayer> de nada
<granjero> ya estaba empezando a malhumorarme
<alfplayer> era solo agregar DISPLAY=:0 ? por qué tenías el error del protocolo del último paste ?
<alfplayer> jeje
<granjero> claro
<granjero> el tema es que en todos lados decia =:0.0
<granjero> y como flag para totem
<alfplayer> querés decir como opción para totem ?
<alfplayer> eso también debería funcionar
<granjero> claro
<alfplayer> pero el segundo número es para especificar cuando hay varios displays pero vos dijiste que hay uno solo
<granjero> --display=VISOR    Visor [display] X que usar
<granjero> eso dice la ayuda de totem
<alfplayer> DISPLAY=:0.0 también podría funcionar
<granjero> claro
<granjero> eso no anduvo
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> entonces debe ser para cuando está activado twinview
<alfplayer> (para el caso de nvidia)
<granjero> tiene una placa onboard intel
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> eso puede aparecer por ejemplo con placas de varias salidas
<granjero> gracias gente por la buena onda constante
<granjero> me retiro a almorzar
<granjero> salud!
<granjero> he vuelto con mas preguntas =)
<granjero> tengo una pregunta sobre un script. el mismo esta aca http://paste.ubuntu.com/650218/
<alfplayer> hi granjero
<granjero> alfplayer,
<alfplayer> cuál es la duda ?
<granjero> como va?
<alfplayer> bien
<granjero> cuando termina de reproducir totem no sigue el script.
<alfplayer> ups, se me desconectó
<granjero> jeje si vi
<granjero> cuando termina de reproducir totem no sigue el script.
<alfplayer> respondo en -es, ya lo ví
<granjero> ok
<Infernet> hola
<ruben_l1nux> ya llego papa
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<Infernet> ruben_l1nux: hola
<ruben_l1nux> Infernet, que tal? de que hablamos?
<Infernet> ruben_l1nux: todo bien, del frio q hace?
<ruben_l1nux> yo estoy en españa y aqui tb hace muxo frio
<Infernet> ruben_l1nux: si? q raro no estan en pleno verano?
<ruben_l1nux> si pero en galicia el verano aun no llego
<ruben_l1nux> :-))
<Infernet> ahh
<ruben_l1nux> tenemos un dicho
<ruben_l1nux> la lluvia es arte
<ruben_l1nux> :-)
<Infernet> :P
<Infernet> yo tengo otro, mientras algunos se quejan, los campesinos festejan
<ruben_l1nux> jejeje
<ruben_l1nux> es bonito
<ruben_l1nux> pero quiero playa, terrazas en la playa, un tinto de verano y ver chicas en vikiny
<Infernet> jaja
<Infernet> no, totalmente deacuerdo
<Infernet> vikinys, tangas, culotes hay siempre, el tema es saber llegar a ellas y descubrirlas tambien :P
<ruben_l1nux> ayer hable con brian_99
<ruben_l1nux> lo conoces
<ruben_l1nux> creo que suele venir por aqui
<ruben_l1nux> sabes algo de el??
<ruben_l1nux> tengo que pedirle el @
<Infernet> no, no creo haberlo visto
<ruben_l1nux> ok, ya llegara
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-23
<carlos> buenas noches, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Infernet> carlos: hola, si puedo si
<carlos> hola Infernet
<carlos> mira, me pasa esto con el gestor de actualizaciones:
<carlos> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<carlos> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<carlos> y no me actualiza nada....
<Infernet> abri una terminal
<carlos> ok, tengo uno abierto
<Infernet> y proba poniendo sudo apt-get update
<carlos> probando...
<carlos> esto me arroja:
<carlos> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<carlos> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<carlos> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<carlos> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<Infernet> q version de ubuntu tenes?
<carlos> 11.04
<Infernet> recien instalado?
<carlos> sip, hace unos pocos dias
<Infernet> no entiendo la letra E, es un dispositivo?
<Infernet> estas emulando el sistema?
<carlos> no lo sé, no soy muy entendido en ubuntu...
<carlos> tenia win xp, peo ya no está funcional
<Infernet> la instalacion como la realizaste?
<carlos> mediante pendrive, via usb
<carlos> lo instalé sobre la version anterior de ubuntu
<Infernet> osea es una actualizacion
<carlos> creo que sip, pero lo hizo como si fuera una nueva, no se si la montó encima
<Infernet> a ver
<Infernet> carlos: en la terminal escribi cd /var/lib/apt/lists/
<carlos> ok
<carlos> listo
<Infernet> ahora sudo rm lock
<carlos> listo
<Infernet> ahora apt-get update
<Infernet> sudo*
<Infernet> sudo apt-get update <
<Infernet> sin el <
<carlos> esto dice:
<carlos> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/apt/lists/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<carlos> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<carlos> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<carlos> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<carlos> esto simplemente al poner sudo apt-get update...
<Infernet> cuando ingresaste sudo rm lock q te puso?
<carlos> nada... saltó a la siguiente linea esperando algun comando
<Infernet> cuando pones sudo apt-get update te pide contraseña verdad?
<carlos> me la pidió en la primera oportunidad que ingresé ese comando
<Infernet> y con sudo rm lock?
<carlos> no la pidió
<Infernet> pone sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<carlos> ok, esto dice:
<carlos> rm: no se puede borrar «/var/lib/apt/lists/lock»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Infernet> ahora sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<carlos> listo
<Infernet> denuevo: sudo apt-get update
<carlos> ahora está actualizando una serie de cosas...
<Infernet> bien, problema resuelto
<Infernet> :)
<Infernet> cuando termine de actualizar, ingresa: sudo apt-get UPGRADE
<carlos> :O
<carlos> ok
<carlos> esperame un tantito a que termine ese proceso y te cuento...
<Infernet> bueno
<Infernet> llamame por mi nick
<Infernet> minimizo
<carlos> ok ;)
<carlos> Infernet.... :( sigo con el problema:
<carlos> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<carlos> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<Infernet> no hay problema
<carlos> ?
<Infernet> es un aviso nada mas
<Infernet> de que los paquetes no estan verificados por canonical
<Infernet> los desarrolladores de ubuntu
<carlos> sí, pero no actualiza nada....
<Infernet> no son "oficiales" pero no significa q no funcionen
<Infernet> no te estaba actualizando recien?
<carlos> pienso que tengo problemas con los repositorios... creo que me faltan algunos... o tengo otros que ya no existen... no lo sé
<Infernet> si seguro q si, son los repositorios
<Infernet> pero ya no te tira el error de permiso
<carlos> podria ser algo con los origenes de software
<Infernet> carlos:
<Infernet> hagamos una prueba
<Infernet> tenes abierta la terminal?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> sí
<Infernet> ingresa sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlos> listo, se abrió una ventana de source.list (/etc/apt) - gedit
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> tenes q hacer lo siguiente
<Infernet> ingresa aca
<Infernet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<carlos> ya?
<Infernet> copia lo q tengas en el sources
<Infernet> y pegalo en el paste de la pagina q te pase
<carlos> ok, esperame un segundo...
<Infernet> ok
<Infernet> carlos: llamame
<carlos> Infernet: listo, esta es la url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650456/
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> borra todo y pega esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650457/
<Infernet> y guardas
<carlos> en source.list?
<Infernet> si
<Infernet> el archivo q estas editando
<carlos> ok, espera
<Infernet> borras lo q tiene
<Infernet> pegas eso del link q te puse
<Infernet> y guardas
<Infernet> luego: sudo apt-get update
<carlos> ok, está actualizando y/o descargando una serie de cosas...
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> esperemos a ver q pasa
<carlos> ok
<carlos> está algo lenta la descarga....
<Infernet> carlos: suele pasar, lo importante es q te esta actualizando
<Infernet> tenes q tener paciencia
<carlos> perfecto
<Infernet> cuando termine, ingresas finalmente sudo apt-get upgrade
<carlos> voy al W mientras.... :P
<carlos> WC
<Infernet> WC?
<Infernet> WarCraft?
<brian> Hola
<Infernet> hola
<brian> hola infernet :D
<Guest47744> me podes ayudar?
<Infernet> decime
<Guest47744> quiero instalar un programa
<Guest47744> la nueva version de pidgin
<Guest47744> y el archivo es .tar.bz2
<Infernet> q version de ubuntu tenes?
<carlos> Infernet: Water Close :P
<Guest47744> no se que tengo que hacer.
<Guest47744> ubuntu 11.04
<Infernet> abri una terminal
<Guest47744> una pregunta, se puede hacer sin terminal?
<Infernet> carlos: ah :P
<Infernet> Guest47744: es mas facil, y de paso te familiarizas un poco, te lo aconsejo
<carlos> cierto Guest47744 :)
<Guest47744> bueno
<Guest47744> esta bien, voy a ver si puedo recordarlo para la proxima tambien
<Infernet> Guest47744: anotalo, es corto y facil
<Guest47744> ok
<Guest47744> tengo la terminal abierta
<Infernet> ingresa: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Infernet> ingresas la contraseña y te va a preguntar, ingresas (Y)< yes y enter
<Guest47744> si ya lo puse
<Guest47744> ya esta
<Guest47744> 0 instalados
<Guest47744> 0actualizados
<Guest47744> todo 0
<Infernet> pegame aca lo q te puso
<Guest47744> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Guest47744> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Guest47744> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Guest47744> pidgin ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest47744> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<Guest47744>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<Guest47744> Utilice «apt-get autoremove» para eliminarlos.
<Guest47744> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Infernet> pidgin ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest47744> si, la que me ofrece el centro de software si
<Guest47744> pero en la pagina oficial hay una mas reciente
<Guest47744> :S
<Infernet> ah, ya es otra cosa
<Infernet> cual es el link?
<Infernet> pegamelo aca
<Guest47744> es como por ejemplo, ubuntu viene con firefox 4
<Guest47744> pero esta el 5..
<Guest47744> si bajas el 5 esta tambien con .tar.bz2
<Guest47744> ahi va para..
<Guest47744> http://www.pidgin.im/
<Guest47744> esta disponible la 2.9.0
<Guest47744> y la que tengo actualmente instalada es la 2.7.11
<Infernet> ingresa en la terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Infernet> y nuevamente: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> ya hice todo
<Guest47744> pero da el mismo mensaje
<Infernet> bien
<Guest47744> que esta en su version mas reciente
<Guest47744> :D
<Infernet> te bajaste el de la pagina ya?
<Guest47744> el archivo "instalador" que descargue, ¿como se usa?
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> ya lo tengo en el equipo
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> terminal abierta?
<Guest47744> si
<Infernet> ingresa: cd y la ruta donde tenes el paquete
<Guest47744> ok, descargas
<Infernet> ejem: cd/home/Guest47744
<Guest47744> ya estoy ahi
<Infernet> bien
<Guest47744> el unico archivo que tengo esta adentro
<Infernet> ahora ingresa: sudo dpkg -i nombredelpaquete.deb
<Guest47744> brian@brian-System-Product-Name:~/Descargas$ sudo dpkg -i pidgin-2.9.0.tar.bz2
<Guest47744> dpkg-deb: error: `pidgin-2.9.0.tar.bz2' no es un archivo en formato debian
<Guest47744> dpkg: error al procesar pidgin-2.9.0.tar.bz2 (--install):
<Guest47744>  el subproceso dpkg-deb --control devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<Guest47744> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Guest47744>  pidgin-2.9.0.tar.bz2
<Infernet> extraelo
<Infernet> al extraerlo vas a ver el archivo.deb
<Guest47744> ahm
<Guest47744> para que intento extraerlo xD
<Guest47744> jaja
<carlos> Infernet, después de todo, esto arrojó:
<carlos> Descargados 12,8 MB en 28min. 16seg. (7535 B/s)
<carlos> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<carlos> W: Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<carlos> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6A9653F936FD5529
<Guest47744> ya lo extraje
<Infernet> carlos: sudo apt-get upgrade
<carlos> en eso estoy: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Infernet> Guest47744: ahora sudo dpkg -i pidgin-2.9.0.deb
<Guest47744> brian@brian-System-Product-Name:~/Descargas/pidgin-2.9.0$ sudo dpkg -i pidgin-2.9.0.deb
<Guest47744> dpkg: error al procesar pidgin-2.9.0.deb (--install):
<Guest47744>  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Guest47744> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Guest47744>  pidgin-2.9.0.deb
<Infernet> escribi ls y apreta enter
<Infernet> pegame aca lo q te aparece
<Guest47744> listo
<Guest47744> brian@brian-System-Product-Name:~/Descargas/pidgin-2.9.0$ ls
<Guest47744> acinclude.m4     doxy2devhelp.xsl        Makefile.mingw
<Guest47744> aclocal.m4       Doxyfile.in             missing
<Guest47744> AUTHORS          finch                   mkinstalldirs
<Guest47744> ChangeLog        fix-casts.sh            NEWS
<Guest47744> ChangeLog.API    gaim.pc.in              package_revision.h
<Guest47744> ChangeLog.win32  gaim-uninstalled.pc.in  pidgin
<Guest47744> compile          HACKING                 pidgin.apspec.in
<Guest47744> config.guess     INSTALL                 pidgin.desktop.in
<Guest47744> config.h.in      install-sh              pidgin.spec
<Guest47744> config.h.mingw   intltool-extract.in     pidgin.spec.in
<Guest47744> config.sub       intltool-merge.in       PLUGIN_HOWTO
<Guest47744> configure        intltool-update.in      po
<Guest47744> configure.ac     libpurple               README
<Guest47744> COPYING          ltmain.sh               README.mingw
<Guest47744> COPYRIGHT        m4macros                README.MTN
<Guest47744> depcomp          Makefile.am             share
<Guest47744> doc              Makefile.in             valgrind-suppressions
<Infernet> escribi cd ..
<Infernet> y dale enter
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> ya
<Infernet> ls y enter
<Infernet> ves el archivo deb?
<Guest47744> no
<Guest47744> el que descargue es .tar.bz2
<Guest47744> adentro tendria que estar el .deb?
<Infernet> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb
<Infernet> descarga ese
<Guest47744> uh
<Guest47744> disculpame
<Guest47744> :S
<Guest47744> me descargue el que me ofrecia
<Guest47744> :S
<Infernet> no hay problema, baja ese
<Guest47744> listo
<Guest47744> ya complete
<Guest47744> fui a Descargas
<Guest47744> ls.
<Guest47744> esta el .deb
<Guest47744> y use el comando
<Infernet> bien pegame aca lo q te aparece con el ls
<Guest47744> sudo dpkg -i pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> y?
<Guest47744> desempaquetando :D
<Infernet> :)
<Guest47744> Seleccionando el paquete pidgin-ppa previamente no seleccionado.
<Guest47744> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 157971 ficheros o directorios instalados actualmente.)
<Guest47744> Desempaquetando pidgin-ppa (de pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb) ...
<Guest47744> Configurando pidgin-ppa (0.0.5) ...
<Guest47744> OK
<Guest47744> Procesando disparadores para ureadahead ...
<Infernet> no pegues todo
<Guest47744> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Infernet> espera a q termine de instalar
<Guest47744> ahm
<Guest47744> ya termino
<Infernet> ahora ingresa: sudo apt-get update
<Guest47744> eso es todo lo que puso xD
<Guest47744> esto que hicimos recien
<Guest47744> ¿que es?
<Infernet> la instalacion del programa
<Guest47744> ahm y sudo apt-get update que es?
<Infernet> actualizar los paquetes q tenes instalados
<Guest47744> hecho
<Guest47744> osea, recien instalamos un paquete
<Guest47744> ahora hay que instalarlo?
<Guest47744> una vez que el sistema sabe que esta la nueva version
<Infernet> no, ya esta instalado
<Guest47744> ah
<Guest47744> ok
<Guest47744> lo ultimo de actualizar ya esta hecho
<Infernet> sudo apt-get update y sudo apt-get upgrade para poner el programa recien instalado al dia
<Guest47744> son lo mismo?
<Infernet> no, primero el update
<Infernet> y luego el upgrade
<Guest47744> ahora uso el upgrade?
<Infernet> si
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> 4 actualizados
<Guest47744> Si..
<Guest47744> :D
<Infernet> listo
<Infernet> :)
<Guest47744> jajaja
<Guest47744> gracias..
<Guest47744> un poco complicado
<Infernet> por nada
<Guest47744> porque en interent no hay explicacion de esto S:
<Infernet> nah, es facil...cuestion de acostumbrarse
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> si, se entiende
<Guest47744> pero no encuentro en ningun lado estas explicaciones
<Infernet> se complico con lo del archivo zipeado :P
<Guest47744> si, de donde conseguiste el .deb?
<Infernet> de aca http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Infernet> cuando quieras descargar un soft
<Guest47744> si
<Infernet> tenes q buscar q sean paquetes Ubuntu o Debian
<Infernet> Debian = .deb
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> voy a mirar
<Infernet> son archivos hechos especialmente para instalarlos automaticamente en el sistema
<Infernet> por eso es facil
<Guest47744> el .tar.bz2 no sirve para ubuntu?
<carlos> Infernet: AUN SIGO ACÁ... DESCARGANDO... VA LENTA LA COSA...
<Infernet> Guest47744: si sirve, pero si te resulto complicado el deb, el zip es aun mas
<Guest47744> ah jaja
<Infernet> esos archivos hay q compilarlos
<Guest47744> uu
<Guest47744> si me imagino
<Guest47744> bueno para empezar el .deb
<Infernet> carlos: bien, es normal...estas actualizando el sistema entero
<carlos> =)
<Guest47744> estoy mirando el navegador Opera
<Guest47744> esta disponible para linux
<Guest47744> voy a ver si encuentro el .deb
<Guest47744> para practicar la instalacion
<Infernet> bien :)
<Infernet> voy a hacerme unos mates
<Guest47744> jajaja que rico para este frio
<Guest47744> ya lo encontre el .deb de Opera :D jajaja
<carlos> Infernet: no hay forma de acelerar las descargas??????
<Guest47744> mmm estoy probando jajaja
<Guest47744> espero no hacer macanas xD
<Infernet> carlos: no, son repositorios publicos, debe ser un problema de tu conexion
<Infernet> Guest47744: bien
<Guest47744> jajaja xD
<carlos> terrible!!! =(
<Guest47744> sudo dpkg -i esta bien que usé ese?
<Guest47744> use ese comando jaja nose si hice mal xD
<Infernet> si
<Guest47744> ahm
<Infernet> para cualquier archivo deb es ese comando
<Guest47744> :D
<Guest47744> listo entonces ya se instalo
<Guest47744> despues use el update
<Guest47744> y desp el upgrade
<Infernet> bien
<Guest47744> ME MUERO XD
<Guest47744> esta instalado xD
<Guest47744> jajaja :D
<Infernet> ;)
<Infernet> viste q es facil?
<Guest47744> si jajaja xD
<Guest47744> lo unico es saber los comandos
<carlos> el hecho de que estemos en sudamerica, y que me conecte a un server español.... hace lenta la cosa???
<Guest47744> hay algun lugar donde verlos?
<Guest47744> carlos yo lei un tutorial que explicaba buscar el mejor servidor
<Guest47744> :P
<carlos> donde?
<Guest47744> estas hablando del centro de software?
<carlos> mas que eso.... el centro de software se conecta a los origenes de software que hayas configurado... imagino, o no Infernet?
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> es lo mismo para los 2
<Guest47744> gestor de descargas y centro de sf usan el mismo
<Infernet> carlos: si, los repositorios oficiales son esos
<carlos> los de España?
<Guest47744> fijate que hay una opcion descargar desde
<Guest47744> servidor para Argentina por ejm
<Guest47744> si pones "otro"
<Infernet> no se si son de españa...busca por internet y fijate cual te conviene...
<Guest47744> te deja elegir "el mejor servidor"
<Infernet> yo prefiero q sean oficiales y de confianza
<carlos> sí, yo estoy en Chile, y se supone que acá también hay...
<Infernet> proba lo q dice Guest47744, yo no estoy en ubuntu ahora
<carlos> mmmm.... el tema es que que estoy descargando... y si hago algun cambio... pierdo lo descargado.... supongoç!
<carlos> tengo un netbook, y ese me baja las actualizaciones rapidisimo....
<Guest47744> las actualizaciones hoy baje 196mb
<Guest47744> tarda un rato..
<Guest47744> 30 min
<Guest47744> 25 min
<carlos> no se porque acá es tan lento
<Infernet> lo q paso con carlos q tenia una lista de repositorios truncada
<Guest47744> ya eso no entiendo jaja
<Infernet> y le pase el date para editar las sources y poner los repositorios
<Guest47744> :D
<carlos> Infernet: pero como lo hago sin perder lo que ya he descargado?
<Infernet> carlos: no hay manera, a cuanto te esta descargando?
<carlos> 964 b/s.... =(
<Guest47744> uh..
<Guest47744> pero cancelalo a ese paso no te habra descargado ni 1 mb xD
<carlos> tendria que estar sentado unos 3 dias para que se complete todo.... =(
<Infernet> carlos: y si, cancelalo es demasiado bajo
<Infernet> Guest47744: abri una terminal por favor
<Guest47744> si
<Guest47744> tengo abierta
<carlos> y si cancelo, que hago luego?
<Infernet> carlos: cancela
<Infernet> Guest47744: escribi cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest47744> un momneto
<carlos> Infernet: al cancelar... pierdo todo lo bajado?
<carlos> que solucion me das?
<Guest47744> ya hice lo que me dijiste
<Guest47744> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Infernet> carlos: el "todo" no es un poco exagerado? si te esta bajando a esa velocidad, hace unos...20 minutos o 30, no descargaste nada
<Infernet> Guest47744: copia y pegale aca a carlos la lista
<carlos> sí, el descarga general va en 4%, muy poco para estos 20 o 30 mins...
<Infernet> carlos: cancelalo, apreta Ctrl+C
<carlos> ok.... :s
<carlos> listo!
<Infernet> carlos: espera un momento
<carlos> ahora que?
<carlos> ok
<Guest47744> deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security main restricted
<Infernet> carlos: esperamos a q Guest47744 nos pegue sus repositorios argentinos q tiene
<Guest47744> deb-src http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security main restricted
<Guest47744> deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security universe
<Guest47744> deb-src http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security universe
<Guest47744> deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security multiverse
<Guest47744> deb-src http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/ natty-security multiverse
<Infernet> Guest47744: listo?
<Guest47744> creo que es todo
<Guest47744> lo otro son repetidos
<Infernet> carlos: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Infernet> Guest47744: gracias
<carlos> Infernet: listo
<Infernet> carlos: borra los q tenes, los q pegaste antes, y pega estos q puso Guest47744, y luego guardas...el mism proceso de hoy
<Infernet> carlos: listo?
<Guest47744> http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<Guest47744> ese mismo estoy usando
<Guest47744> y funca bien
<Infernet> bien
<carlos> los que puso guest47744??? los de... algo?
<Guest47744> 372.0kb/s
<carlos> deb algo?
<Infernet> carlos: espera q te los pego en el paste
<Infernet> aguarda...
<carlos> ok
<Infernet> carlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650486/
<carlos> ok, espera...
<carlos> Infernet: listo, ahora, cual es el comando?
<Infernet> guardaste?
<carlos> sip
<Infernet> carlos: sudo apt-get update
<carlos> yap, ahi comenzó, espero que sea rápido.... :P
<Infernet> bien
<Guest47744> :D
<carlos> esto apareció:
<carlos> Descargados 277 kB en 1min. 31seg. (3020 B/s)
<carlos> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<carlos> W: Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<carlos> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6A9653F936FD5529
<Infernet> carlos: sudo apt-get upgrade
<carlos> mucho más rápido!!!! =)
<Infernet> ;) agradecele a Guest47744
<carlos> grande Guest47744!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Infernet> y a mi tambien, si no es mucha molestia ;P
<carlos> pero por supuesto!!!! sos un mostro Infernet!!!!
<Infernet> jajaja
<carlos> 432 kb/s!
<Infernet> :P
<Guest47744> jajaja xD aca sabemos quien es el genio (infernet )
<carlos> obvio!
<Guest47744> jajaja ahora si vas a descargar :D
<Guest47744> jajaja
<carlos> uff! esta procesando disparadores y todas esas tonteras! =)
<Infernet> "tonteras" jajaj
<Infernet> :P
<Guest47744> jajaja :D
<carlos> (tonteras... término chilensis al parecer :P)
<Infernet> jjaja no por el termino, sino por q son cosas importantisimas del sistema :P
<carlos> ya descargó todo!!!!
<carlos> increible
<carlos> en menos de 1 minuto!
<carlos> ya está listo!!!
<Infernet> ;)
<Guest47744> jajaja
<Guest47744> rapidisimo
<carlos> el gestor de actualizaciones sigue con mas descargas...
<Guest47744> :D
<Guest47744> ustedes usan pidgin?
<carlos> nop
<Infernet> no, aMSN
<Guest47744> ahm
<Infernet> pidgin es una bosta a mi gusto
<Infernet> :P
<carlos> lol
<Guest47744> jajaja
<Guest47744> amsn para enviar archivos...
<Guest47744> deja muchisimo que desear :S
<Guest47744> va para tras
<carlos> esto es una bala!!!! 430 kb/s
<Infernet> Guest47744: no, por q?
<Infernet> Guest47744: yo no tengo ningun problema...
<Guest47744> no se envian xD
<Guest47744> algo que estaria bueno tener, es compartir imagenes
<Guest47744> como en wl
<Infernet> puaj :P
<Guest47744> aunque no te guarda el archivo, las fotos se pasan rapidisimo xD
<carlos> No saben cuanto les agradezco a ustedes 2 Infernet y Guest47744!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Infernet> carlos: ningun problema :P
<Guest47744> :D
<Guest47744> infernet los comandos estan en alguna pagina
<Guest47744> para verlos?
<Infernet> carlos: lo q nunca te iba a dejar actualizar eran esos archivos lock
<carlos> desde Chile, un abrazo enooooooooorme para ustedes =)
<carlos> seguramente
<Guest47744> gracias Carlos :D
<carlos> aaahhhh!!!! me queda un solo problmita! :P
<Infernet> Guest47744: si esta lleno en google
<carlos> compré un monitor nuevo, el que tiene entrada de audio, pero no funka la salid del pc y la entrada del monitor.... ni idea qué será
<Infernet> carlos: eso ya esta fuerza de mis alcances
<carlos> :O
<Infernet> fuera* :P
<carlos> la parte más peluda la hiciste bien.... y ahora??? :P
<Infernet> jajaja...lo q implica hardware no hay mucho por hacer por estos medios :P
<carlos> cierto.... =)
<carlos> denme un par de minutos, debo reiniciar....
<Guest47744> no puedo aumentar el tamaño de la fuente en pidgin
<Guest47744> y soy muyy  chicato :S
<Infernet> jajaj
<Infernet> tiene q haber alguna opcion
<Guest47744> esta pero como gris
<Infernet> te vuelvo a aconsejar el aMSN
<Guest47744> no para seleccionar :(
<Guest47744> ginjajaj si
<Guest47744> no me va a quedar otra
<Infernet> el aMSN es el mensajero mas estable q hay, y sencillo...hay otros muy buenos tambien pero te meten de todo...
<Guest47744> si voy a ir a amsn
<carlos> listo! de vuelta
<carlos> en el gestor de actualizaciones tengo "Otras actualziaciones": An indicator for weather, pero no está activo el botón "Instalar actualizaciones"
<carlos> qué será?
<Guest47744> no tengo esa opcion xD
<Infernet> carlos: algunas actualizaciones plus supongo
<carlos> ??????????
<carlos> no me permite actualizarla...
<carlos> en fin, debo irme a la cama....
<carlos> ha sido un placer, les agradezco infinitamente por su tiempo
<Infernet> :)
<carlos> me han sacado de un 99% de problemas por esta noche
<carlos> =)
<carlos> un abrazo hermanos argentinos
<Guest47744> que descanses
<Infernet> otro ;) suerte
<Guest47744> adioss
<carlos> gracias, igual ustedes, bye!
<ruben_l1nux> saludos
<Vip_freenode> Hay
<Vip_freenode> How use proxy?
<Vip_freenode> I maradona
<Vip_freenode> Yahooo
<Vip_freenode> Where messi
<Vip_freenode> #helpfree for any help
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-24
<brian-99> Hola, hay algun usuario de Pidgin?
<ElNecio> Si hay alguien que tenga experiencia en programación quería preguntarle que tan dificil puede ser aprender a hacer drivers para ubuntu, yo se sólo lo más básico de armar pequeñas aplicaciones.
<Infernet> hola
<mama21mama> estamos en mumble
<mama21mama> soft libre del servidor murmur
<mama21mama> mumble soft libre
<brian-99> Hola
<brian-99> hola
<mama21mama> #stream de #audio casero prueba http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/stream.html
<brian-99> Hola
<Infernet> hola
<ruben_l1nux> que tal gente??
<Infernet> hola
<Infernet> todo bien vos
<Infernet> y al club del Arpa teeeaaaaaasooociaaaasssss!!!!!
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> hola
<ruben_l1nux> saludos a todos
 * mama21mama va por un licor de cafe
<mama21mama> probando stream de audio
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/stream.html
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-16
<ghostryder> hola,he tenido un problema con la actualizacion a 12.04,se me ha cortado la coneccion a mitad del proceso de limpiado, como puedo hacer para reiniciar la actualizacion?
<tkw-one_Reload> |cheroky| puto espagnolete sopla pollas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-18
<invitado_web> hola
<marcemartinovic> buenas noches !!!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-19
<Z37A> hola gente!
<govatent> buenas
<Z37A> Esto de tener de monitor un tv de 40" a 2 metros tiene sus pro y contras, las letras son una contra jajaj
<Z37A> Alguno aca sabe a que hora se hace la reunion con los charruas pro la ubucon?
<govatent> yo reciene me entero de ubucon. no sabia de ubucon. como se me paso la informacion
<Z37A> jajaj govatent entonces hicimos mal la tarea este año! te la perdiste la de buenos aires, año prox montevideo
<govatent> :(
<govatent> Cuando empesaron con ubucon?
<govatent> ultimamente no segia mucho las noticias de america latina
<Z37A> este año, hace unos meses se hizo la UbuConLa la primera, aca en CABA, para el prox año se hacen en Montevideo
<govatent> se sabe un dia para montevideo? y que tal fue?
<Z37A> bueno vuelvo en un rato!
<Z37A> y salio bien, montevideo ni idea eso queria saber hoy!
<Z37A> asi me sumo con algunas charlas y eso!
<Z37A> bueno ya vuelvo!
<govatent> ok
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-20
<Z37A> unimix,
<unimix> Z37A, como andas ? Ya me fijo lo que hablamos hoy y te cuento cuantos quedan
<Z37A> ahh ya paso la reunion?
<unimix> no, todavia no empezo. Es en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<Z37A> che unimix no se si sirve de algo peor conozco a alguien de aduana en buquebus! Jejeje
<Z37A> por si vamos desde aca con un pack o algo asi no nos rompen las bolas de este lado
<unimix> Buenisimo, por las dudas nomas :)
<unimix> claro
 * unimix les recuerda que la reunion por UbuConLA 2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting y esta por empezar
<Z37A> Igual unimix te comento que lo pense y la verdad me podria tomar la semana esa de vacaciones y bueno me voy pa Uruguay con el tutu y todo
<Z37A> asi de paso recorro que nunca pise uruguay
<unimix> yo fui un solo dia. conoci una sala velatoria, el cementerio y La Pasiva de Carrasco :P
<Z37A> jajajaja, un bajon!
<unimix> totalmente !!
<unimix> si vas en auto podriamos combinar entre varios y garpamos el combustible
<unimix> seria super divertido !
<Z37A> en realidad voy en auto pero por buquebus, no sale caro llevar al auto
<Z37A> mi vieja me acuerdo me dijo que es casi un pasaje mas!
<unimix> tipico de porteño viajando a Punta :P
<Z37A> olvidate no vale la pena hacer una V para viaja
<Z37A> r
<unimix> y el espiritu aventurero, donde esta ?
<Z37A> aparte soy algo ecologista!!! (sep, medi otonto, ir en auto en buquebus no es tan ecologista jajja)
<Z37A> ojo, tengo ganas te digo!
<Z37A> por ahi tal vez ir en auto y volver en buquebus
<Z37A> quiero conocer el buquebus che!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-16
<Angel_> hola hay alguien disponible hoy???
<Angel_> ??
<Angel_> ?
<Angel_> ?
<Angel_> ?
<Angel_> ?
<Angel_> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-17
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-19
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hola tengo un problema con un servidor ubunto
<juancarlospaco> manda mail a la lista, me fui a dormir en 2 segundos invitado_web
<angel_> hola hay alguien disponible hoy???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<angel_> necesito hacer unas preguntas!!!
<angel_> !!
<angel_> !
<angel_> hola!!!
<angel_> !!
<angel_> !
<angel_> hola!!
<angel_> !
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-21
<Victor____> Disculpen alguien ha trabajado con puertos en ubuntu
<Victor____> alguien ha trabajado con el archivo ports.conf que se entra en la carpeta apache2
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-16
<Cali_> hola gentes!
<Cali_> que bueno q encontre esto.. hace meses tengo un re problema con mi ubuntu y no se me ocurre como solucionarlo...
<Cali_> alguien tendra un ratito para darme una mano...
<Cali_> puede q para ustedes sea una pavada...
<Cali_> no puedo instalar ni desinstalar nada por un problema con updeamon
<Cali_> apdeamon
<Cali_> hola... m4v PabloRubianes Fidelz hay alguien
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-20
<nacho20u> hola a todos
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien humano?
<roger_35> alguien puede decirme como hago para ver las aplicaciones que se inician por defecto en el ubuntu?
<andreslara501> hola
<andreslara501> roger_35, ¿Todavía estás?
<roger_35> si
<roger_35> andreslara501,
<andreslara501> roger_35, mira hay dos opciones, la primera es la más cómoda pero que oculta algunas cosas, sería presionar la tecla super (la de Win2)
<andreslara501> roger_35,  y escribir «Aplicaciones al inicio :) y ahí te aparece para editar las aplicaciones al inicio
<andreslara501> Perdón por la pregunta, ¿Para qué lo necesitas?
<roger_35> quiero deshabilitar algunos programas
<roger_35> q se inician solos
<roger_35> como el wicd
<andreslara501> ya, pues esa es la primera opción
<roger_35> buenisimo
<roger_35> GRACIAS!!!!!
<andreslara501> la segunda es editar directamente el fichero, porque en la anterior opción no muestra todo
<roger_35> aja
<andreslara501> roger_35,  no mentiras :P no es por archivo :P pero aquí está otro manual, este complementa lo anterior http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/10/aplicaciones-al-inicio-en-ubuntu-1110.html
<roger_35> a ver
<roger_35> genial!
<andreslara501> roger_35, todo bien :)
<roger_35> justiniano!
#ubuntu-ar 2015-07-17
<sly> Buenas..
<sly> hago una consulta desesperada
<sly> alguno tiene de casualidad algun sintonizador de tda o sabe como viene la mano con eso al menos?
<sly> Estoy intentando instalar v4l-dvb y tengo problemas para compilar
<sly> Gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2016-07-23
<icemodding> buenas
